# The Boycott Of #permitpatty... White Woman Calls Police On 8yr Old Black Girl Selling Water



## CurlyNiquee

INDUSTRYPOLITICS
*#PermitPatty Episode Blows Up on California Cannabis Company*
BRUCE BARCOTT AND DAVID DOWNS
June 23, 2018
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




TreatWell founder Alison Ettel's complaint about an 8-year-old selling water has exploded into a boycott of the company's popular products. (Photo from TreatWell web site.)

The California cannabis tincture company TreatWell Health has been pulled into a national controversy by its founder, Alison Ettel, who was captured on video reportedly calling the authorities on an 8-year-old girl for selling bottled water on a San Francisco sidewalk without a permit. Ettel, 44, is white. The bottled water entrepreneur is African-American.

At least three Bay Area retailers have announced that they will no longer carry TreatWell's products because of the #PermitPatty incident.

The video went viral on Instagram and Twitter on Saturday morning as another example of a white person calling the police on a black person for enjoying an innocuous everyday activity.

By Saturday night a chorus of critics were calling for a boycott of TreatWell. At least three Bay Area retailers, Magnolia Oakland, SPARC, and Barbary Coast have announced that they will no longer carry the company’s products because of the #PermitPatty incident.

  

https://www.leafly.com/news/strains-products/8-healthy-californian-edibles


----------



## Miss617

She learned today! That's what she gets for messing with that baby girl.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Here’s the video...


----------



## CurlyNiquee

I must say...the boycott and dragging of PermitPatty warms the cold crevices of my heart.


----------



## momi

Funny thing is people like this will call the police on anybody!  They could care less about your race, age, sex, or religion - when I worked at the sheriffs office we called them "frequent flyers."

Some people literally have nothing else to do with their lives.


----------



## Zaynab

I am seriously beginning to think white people are calling the cops on hopes a confrontation will ensue and the cops will shoot. I can't think of any reason to just keep calling the police on black people for no reason.


----------



## Miss617

CurlyNiquee said:


> Here’s the video...


 My dude said, "Go deactivate your life. Thanks in advance."


----------



## HappilyLiberal

Wait...  so nobody showed her the meme's of what happened to BBQ Becky before she tried this mess?


----------



## Southernbella.

If nothing else, I'm seeing a lot more people realizing (extra extra late but whatever) that ww are actors and also leaders of white supremacy and racist clownery.


----------



## Southernbella.

Apparently she was on the news crying this morning


----------



## nysister

She didn't have a permit to sell many of her marajuana based products. Typical Becky.


----------



## Shula

Yeah, they are giving her and Roseanne Barr "the redemption tour" treatment, already. I swear they have the greatest PR machine known to mankind.



Southernbella. said:


> Apparently she was on the news crying this morning


----------



## nysister

Real tears or ww tears?



Southernbella. said:


> Apparently she was on the news crying this morning


----------



## Southernbella.

nysister said:


> Real tears or ww tears?



You already know LOL.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Southernbella. said:


> Apparently she was on the news crying this morning



Lol WW tears strike again. How you start mess and then cry, her and her twin BBQ Becky need to go on somewhere.

Do you have the full clip of that video?


----------



## Shula

I love that Black Twitter will track you down and make you famous. I watched this as it unfolded and her business contacts bail one by one. The hubris of what she does for a living and then going after this kid. Girl.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

nysister said:


> She didn't have a permit to sell many of her marajuana based products. Typical Becky.



This story is getting richer by the minute. That trick has some nerve.

I hope the state of Cali comes for the $$$ she owes them for operating without proper permits. That would be the sweetest end to this story


----------



## Southernbella.

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Lol WW tears strike again. How you start mess and then cry, her and her twin BBQ Becky need to go on somewhere.
> 
> Do you have the full clip of that video?



No I just saw the pic on my parenting board. If I come across it I'll post.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Y'all better leave her alone before she starts crying again.

 She just lost her segment in a film about female entrepreneurs.


documentary film
*Alison Ettel, aka ‘Permit Patty,’ was one of six entrepreneurs being followed for a documentary*




Alison Ettel, nicknamed #PermitPatty on Twitter, in a viral video of her calling police on an 8-year-old girl

by Andy Dehnart 23 Jun. 2018 | 10:24 pm

Copy LinkEmailGoogle GmailTwitterFacebook308Share
A white woman who was caught on camera calling police about an 8-year-old black girl who was selling bottles of water is a cast member of an in-production documentary that’s following women who founded businesses related to marijuana. Update below: She was dropped from the film, which is called Lady Buds: Women Elevating the Cannabis Industry.

Alison Ettel has been nicknamed “Permit Patty” and has been trending on Twitter after the girl’s cousin posted a video of Ettel hiding behind a sidewalk planter while on her cell phone.

Report this ad



The woman filming the video says Ettel is calling police on an 8-year-old, and tells Ettel, “You can hide all you want. The whole world gonna see you, boo.” In the video, Ettel stands up and replies, “Illegally selling water without a permit.”

The girl was selling water in front of her home, which is near AT&T Park in San Francisco, where the Giants played a game this afternoon. Her cousin also posted this video of her:




Raj 
	

@_ethiopiangold
23 Jun
Replying to @_ethiopiangold
I can't reply to everybody bc it's been so many responses but my family thanks you all for the funny comments memes & words of encouragement my little cousin is doing okay for those who are asking and her mom is going to be pressing charges for harassment




Raj 
	

@_ethiopiangold
https://twitter.com/_ethiopiangold/status/1010610888397635584

And this is my little cousin just so you guys can see pic.twitter.com/yQEEB8uZ2A

3:49 PM - Jun 23, 2018





29.2K

3,909 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy




One reason this incident has gotten attention is that it is the latest in a series of stories about white people calling police on black people who are just living their lives—such as the Yale student who called police on a fellow graduate student who was napping. These kinds of racist calls to police are quite common.

Ettel was interviewed by HuffPost, and said the girl was “screaming about what they were selling,” and said, “I had been putting up with this for hours, and I just snapped.”

She added:

“It was stupid. I completely regret that I handled that so poorly. It was completely stress-related, and I should have never confronted her. That was a mistake, a complete mistake. Please don’t make me sound horrible.”


----------



## Atthatday

Allegedly, the little girl received 4 tickets to Disney World/Land.

PermitPatty learned today!!! How many more lessons is it going to take for ww to understand?

Now for the bright side, anyone living in Cali want to snatch up some business? If not in Cali, interested in the product? If so, start preparations soon.


----------



## gimbap

You know you're a miserable ***** if you call the police on an 8 YEAR OLD for selling water. What the hell. What next, calling the police on girl scouts for selling cookies?


----------



## PopLife

Southernbella. said:


> Apparently she was on the news crying this morning


----------



## Zaynab

HappilyLiberal said:


> Wait...  so nobody showed her the meme's of what happened to BBQ Becky before she tried this mess?


They just don't care. They're doing it on purpose


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Zaynab said:


> I am seriously beginning to think white people are calling the cops on hopes a confrontation will ensue and the cops will shoot. I can't think of any reason to just keep calling the police on black people for no reason.



I have a feeling that there is an alt-right presence sending the memo far and wide for it's white members to make these phone calls.    If the black response to racism is protest they are going to give us 978750164894 different lines to protest in order an attempt to split the effectiveness of protest and tire out the base.   It doesn't matter that these people lose income in the short term, over time their whiteness gives them something to fall back on.


----------



## BackToMyRoots

I see this has already made it's way here.


----------



## Shula

Zaynab said:


> They just don't care. They're doing it on purpose




Yep, I've already seen the next story in the pipeline. They called the cops on a black firefighter doing inspections WITH HIS FIRE TRUCK on the street. I started to post it but opted for not giving us too much negativity today. If anyone wants me to make a thread let me know. White folks are well aware that there are #2americas and take full advantage of it.


----------



## Shula

Yes, it occurred to me that this is probably an organized operation.  It's too much and too coordinated and they are planning more rallies. You ladies be careful wherever you live. It just feels like the beginning of something not good to me.



Crackers Phinn said:


> I have a feeling that there is an alt-right presence sending the memo far and wide for it's white members to make these phone calls.    If the black response to racism is protest they are going to give us 978750164894 different lines to protest in order an attempt to split the effectiveness of protest and tire out the base.   It doesn't matter that these people lose income in the short term, over time their whiteness gives them something to fall back on.


----------



## Zaynab

Crackers Phinn said:


> I have a feeling that there is an alt-right presence sending the memo far and wide for it's white members to make these phone calls.    If the black response to racism is protest they are going to give us 978750164894 different lines to protest in order an attempt to split the effectiveness of protest and tire out the base.   It doesn't matter that these people lose income in the short term, over time their whiteness gives them something to fall back on.


I Definitely agree with this. There's a movement going on, it has to be. And when they lose their jobs, it's fine, they have go fund me's ready in hours


----------



## Kindheart

Pathetic woman


----------



## CurlyNiquee

BackToMyRoots said:


> I see this has already made it's way here.



Her tears irritate my soul. I just can’t help but imagine similar displays causing the deaths of Black people in the not too distant past.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes

Shula said:


> Yes, it occurred to me that this is probably an organized operation.  It's too much and too coordinated and they are planning more rallies. You ladies be careful wherever you live. It just feels like the beginning of something not good to me.



They are trying to push us out of the San Francisco Bay Area. I was born and raised here.


----------



## Shula

Yes, I'm glad you mentioned this. I started to mention in my last post that gentrification is a common denominator in a lot of these situations. It is crazy the levels of entitlement and lack of concern for others they continue to exhibit. I couldn't imagine moving to a neighborhood where people have lived long before I knew it existed, then coming in and calling the cops over simple every day behaviors for that neighborhood. Zero respect for other people and boundaries. BBQ Becky was that area also, right? I just couldn't fathom behaving with the "authority" they think they have. It's disgusting and the fact that they consider themselves civil and everyone else savage is a level of delusion and cognitive dissonance that is unreal. They are always publishing studies on us, somebody needs to figure out how a select group of people can come to believe they are God while acting in the most ungodly way for centuries. Like figure that out.




PrettyBrownEyes said:


> They are trying to push us out of the San Francisco Bay Area. I was born and raised here.


----------



## OriginalBeauty

Zaynab said:


> I Definitely agree with this. There's a movement going on, it has to be. And when they lose their jobs, it's fine, they have go fund me's ready in hours



I don't know if you heard about the cop over here who hit the man with his car.  He was fired by our county. The next DAY, he had a new job as a cop in Oglethorpe county!


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes

Yes,  same area, and today I heard about a black firefighter who was in uniform, with a firetruck doing his job, reported for looking suspicious.  This stuff is really starting to bother me.



Shula said:


> Yes, I'm glad you mentioned this. I started to mention in my last post that gentrification is a common denominator in a lot of these situations. It is crazy the levels of entitlement and lack of concern for others they continue to exhibit. I couldn't imagine moving to a neighborhood where people have lived long before I knew it existed, then coming in and calling the cops over simple every day behaviors for that neighborhood. Zero respect for other people and boundaries. BBQ Becky was that area also, right? I just couldn't fathom behaving with the "authority" they think they have. It's disgusting and the fact that they consider themselves civil and everyone else savage is a level of delusion and cognitive dissonance that is unreal. They are always publishing studies on us, somebody needs to figure out how a select group of people can come to believe they are God while acting in the most ungodly way for centuries. Like figure that out.


----------



## Shula

I'm sorry. I know it's depressing which is why I opted not to post the fireman's story earlier. The fact that he had a WHOLE RED FIRE TRUCK parked on the street and was identifiable and doing his job...these people mean us no good. There was a white woman on Twitter saying she doesn't want people she doesn't know on her property even though he was doing his job to keep your little raggedy property safe...you just can't reason with racist folks. Try to tune some of this stuff out for the sake of your mental health. I believe without a doubt that all this racial negativity takes a toll on you health wise even if it didn't happen directly to you. And it can't last forever. 




PrettyBrownEyes said:


> Yes,  same area, and today I heard about a black firefighter who was in uniform, with a firetruck doing his job, reported for looking suspicious.  This stuff is really starting to bother me.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

PopLife said:


>


Oh my friend is back!!!


----------



## Petal26

What'd she mean "not your property"?   Wasn't the girl selling water in front of her own house?


----------



## Shula

You know ain't nobody supposed to own anything but them. They'll scheme, kill, enslave, rape, and corrupt their way into owning things and people and then try to rationalize it and claim it's their right. But you can't do it them. Nobody has or deserves rights or property but them. That's why they flip when they see us with something they desire or think only they are worthy of no matter how hard we work. Crazy as heck. When PBO first came on the scene, I told my girls these white folks are about to LOSE it. I was right. Look at how they will tank this whole country to keep everybody beneath them. 




Petal26 said:


> What'd she mean "not your property"?   Wasn't the girl selling water in front of her own house?


----------



## Sosa

Did I hear that right? She is trying to say that the girl’s mom/aunt  told her to ask the police about the permit???

She know she lying and likely twisting words. If the mom asked her to call, why was she trying to walk away and was ducking from the camera. Smh. 

Take people for fools.


----------



## Petal26

Shula said:


> You know ain't nobody supposed to own anything but them. They'll scheme, kill, enslave, rape, and corrupt their way into owning things and people and then try to rationalize it and claim it's their right. But you can't do it them. Nobody has or deserves rights or property but them. That's why they flip when they see us with something they desire or think only they are worthy of no matter how hard we work. Crazy as heck. When PBO first came on the scene, I told my girls these white folks are about to LOSE it. I was right. *Look at how they will tank this whole country to keep everybody beneath them.*


  The truth.com, they don't care if they fall, as long as we go with them.


----------



## Anacaona

Yooooo  which one of you Petty Pams did this?


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes

If the mom told her to call the police, I'm sure she meant it sarcastically. For example, something like this "why dont YOU call the police then."  Alison Eitel think somebody dumb. 

I could just picture someone saying "why don't you call them and find out/go ahead call 'em." 



Sosa said:


> Did I hear that right? She is trying to say that the girl’s mom/aunt  told her to ask the police about the permit???
> 
> She know she lying and likely twisting words. If the mom asked her to call, why was she trying to walk away and was ducking from the camera. Smh.
> 
> Take people for fools.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Southernbella. said:


> If nothing else, I'm seeing a lot more people realizing (extra extra late but whatever) that ww are actors and also leaders of white supremacy and racist clownery.


.

Those ugly  KKK bedsheet thingamajig  uniforms didn’t sew themselves. She has been there from the very beginning instigating, supporting, and encouraging  her man.  When she wasn’t busy sewing and whatnot she carefully cultivating the seeds of hate in her youngins.


----------



## Zaynab

OriginalBeauty said:


> I don't know if you heard about the cop over here who hit the man with his car.  He was fired by our county. The next DAY, he had a new job as a cop in Oglethorpe county!


I did. He had a go fund me and everything. The comments were crazy


----------



## nysister

Petal26 said:


> The truth.com, they don't care if they fall, as long as we go with them.



Thissssssss! Yes!

Which is why they can be poor trashy and wallow in it happily. The minute they see a Black person doing better there's an issue.

If destroying themselves meant destroying us, 95% of w America would hold a gun to their own heads. It's pathological.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

nysister said:


> Thissssssss! Yes!
> 
> Which is why they can be poor trashy and wallow in it. The minute they see a Black person doing better there's an issue.
> 
> If destroying themselves meant destroying us, 95% of w America would hold a gun to their own heads. It's pathological.


I wish this wasn’t true but the history of coming for black folk minding their own business says otherwise. Pathological indeed.


----------



## nysister

Black Ambrosia said:


> I wish this wasn’t true but the history of coming for black folk minding their own business says otherwise. Pathological indeed.



Oh they'll take us down, but they don't care if it takes them down too, as long as we're with them.


----------



## Pat Mahurr

Y’all make some excellent points in this thread.  

I’m still kee-keeing over the fact that she’s an illegal drug dealer ratting out a little girl for selling water. 

Oh, the IRONY!!


----------



## Shula

Pathological is the perfect word to describe it. Can't remember where I read it but a black person pointed out that white folks would cut my off their own legs just to keep us from winning a race. Something to that effect. But point being is...how can you nurse a hatred this deep and demonic to continue to hurt and disenfranchise people you don't even know even at the expense of hurting your own? It's past illogical, rational, or pathological. Sometimes I wish we had never desegregated. And I say this while knowing and loving lots of decent white people who will and have protected me and mine as they would their own. I just feel the cost has been too great for us. 





nysister said:


> Thissssssss! Yes!
> 
> Which is why they can be poor trashy and wallow in it happily. The minute they see a Black person doing better there's an issue.
> 
> If destroying themselves meant destroying us, 95% of w America would hold a gun to their own heads. It's pathological.





Black Ambrosia said:


> I wish this wasn’t true but the history of coming for black folk minding their own business says otherwise. Pathological indeed.


----------



## nysister

Shula said:


> Pathological is the perfect word to describe it. Can't remember where I read it but a black person pointed out that white folks would cut my off their own legs just to keep us from winning a race. Something to that effect. But point being is...how can you nurse a hatred this deep and demonic to continue to hurt and disenfranchise people you don't even know even at the expense of hurting your own? *It's past illogical, rational, or pathological. Sometimes I wish we had never desegregated. And I say this while knowing and loving lots of decent white people who will and have protected me and mine as they would their own. I just feel the cost has been too great for us.*



I totally agree sis!


----------



## Anacaona

I don't believe her for one second about the death threats


----------



## Shula

Anacaona said:


> I don't believe her for one second about the death threats



I wrote a whole diatribe about that last night because I know she is lying. I'll post it when I get to my iPad. I HATE that lie. If she was threatened, it was no one black. They do that to garner sympathy from white folks. "Look at how violent these nwords are; I must be protected" bat signal/dog whistling nonsense.


----------



## MzRhonda

gimbap said:


> You know you're a miserable ***** if you call the police on an 8 YEAR OLD for selling water. What the hell. What next, calling the police on girl scouts for selling cookies?


Black Girl Scouts.


----------



## MzRhonda

Shula said:


> I'm sorry. I know it's depressing which is why I opted not to post the fireman's story earlier. The fact that he had a WHOLE RED FIRE TRUCK parked on the street and was identifiable and doing his job...these people mean us no good. There was a white woman on Twitter saying she doesn't want people she doesn't know on her property even though he was doing his job to keep your little raggedy property safe...you just can't reason with racist folks. Try to tune some of this stuff out for the sake of your mental health. I believe without a doubt that all this racial negativity takes a toll on you health wise even if it didn't happen directly to you. And it can't last forever.


Then when her house catches on fire she can wait on the yt firefighters


----------



## MzRhonda

Shula said:


> Pathological is the perfect word to describe it. Can't remember where I read it but a black person pointed out that white folks would cut my off their own legs just to keep us from winning a race. Something to that effect. But point being is...how can you nurse a hatred this deep and demonic to continue to hurt and disenfranchise people you don't even know even at the expense of hurting your own? It's past illogical, rational, or pathological. *Sometimes I wish we had never desegregated. *And I say this while knowing and loving lots of decent white people who will and have protected me and mine as they would their own.* I just feel the cost has been too great for us.*



At the 2 bolded I agree it was the death of us in many many ways and academically played a huge role in where we are today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Goombay_Summer said:


> *She has been there from the very beginning instigating, supporting, and encouraging  her man.  When she wasn’t busy sewing and whatnot she carefully cultivating the seeds of hate in her youngins.*


And Saying: "A Black Man Raped Her" Or Looked at Her.


----------



## DST1913

I have a few questions about this and an unpopular opinion.

1. Was the girl in front of her own building she lived in?
2. Did the woman actually call? Or was she pretending? In all the videos I saw no actual cop showed up so what is the deal? Did she only call to ask about a permit and not for them to actually show up?

Now to my unpopular opinion.....as a New Yorker kids selling water, people selling fruit, nutcrackers (mixed alcoholic drinks) etc.. is common.  I have worked from home and had kids yelling for hours at the top of their lungs selling water under my window.  IT IS ANNOYING!!! I hate it. I've never called police on them but I have cursed them out in my head and wanted them to go away. I couldnt take phone calls or anything.  If we are to believe her story this sounds like what was going on, she went downstairs to confront/tell them to shut up and it escalated. The internet can be a great place but it can also ruin your life in a matter of 24hrs without all the facts.  Although I would never call police on the kids (not sure its even confirmed she did)but this could have easily been me asking the kids to keep it down and they get indignant and it escalates to me cussing them out on camera and the internet sees.


----------



## Reinventing21

^^^Hmmmm...interesting. Being the kind of person I am, I actually did consider that the child may have been annoying. BUT! Then I ask myself if the woman would have called if the child had been white, blond....

So there you have it...case closed. 

 I have seen it too often in schools ----African American kids getting reprimanded, scolded and punished more harshly for the Exact. Same. Behavior. as their white counterparts.

No sympathy. In this climate culture no one needs to call police on innocent kids.


----------



## msbettyboop

Did the police come though? And did they fine her for wasting their time?

I'm really starting to...............


----------



## BrickbyBrick

Typed and re-typed and then finally deleted.

Just tired. But determined. I think it was @nysister that said it. Go for their money.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

DST1913 said:


> I have a few questions about this and an unpopular opinion.
> 
> 1. Was the girl in front of her own building she lived in?
> 2. Did the woman actually call? Or was she pretending? In all the videos I saw no actual cop showed up so what is the deal? Did she only call to ask about a permit and not for them to actually show up?
> 
> Now to my unpopular opinion.....as a New Yorker kids selling water, people selling fruit, nutcrackers (mixed alcoholic drinks) etc.. is common.  I have worked from home and had kids yelling for hours at the top of their lungs selling water under my window.  IT IS ANNOYING!!! I hate it. I've never called police on them but I have cursed them out in my head and wanted them to go away. I couldnt take phone calls or anything.  If we are to believe her story this sounds like what was going on, she went downstairs to confront/tell them to shut up and it escalated. The internet can be a great place but it can also ruin your life in a matter of 24hrs without all the facts.  Although I would never call police on the kids (not sure its even confirmed she did)but this could have easily been me asking the kids to keep it down and they get indignant and it escalates to me cussing them out on camera and the internet sees.



I don’t agree, but even if this was the case, WHY, if your LIVELIHOOD depends on a job that requires permits, and you don’t have them, would you call the police on someone for not having a permit? That’s like calling the cops because your neighbors inspection sticker on their vehicle is outdated—while yours is, too. 

The woman resigned her position in the company. Don’t know if it matters, since she is the founder.


----------



## DST1913

Reinventing21 said:


> ^^^Hmmmm...interesting. Being the kind of person I am, I actually did consider that the child may have been annoying. BUT! Then I ask myself if the woman would have called if the child had been white, blond....
> 
> So there you have it...case closed.
> 
> I have seen it too often in schools ----African American kids getting reprimanded, scolded and punished more harshly for the Exact. Same. Behavior. as their white counterparts.
> 
> No sympathy. In this climate culture no one needs to call police on innocent kids.


We will never know this answer with 100% certainty. Some people depending on the day are just fed up. I mean the day it happened to me I was 2 secs from going down there a yelling. I swore if the kids were there the next day I would talk to them (nicely) about yelling so loud

I do think there will eventually be a law passed about filming people without their consent.  In a lot of states taping phone conversations is not permitted so as these cases become more prevalent I'm sure something is going to be passed and these people will begin suing for harassment, "pain and suffering" and loss of wages. It's only a matter of time


----------



## BackToMyRoots

Cry me a river.


----------



## Reinventing21

Ok but look at your own reaction. You did NOT call the police on the kids. The problem is that calling the police has become their go to reaction when dealing with minorities, child or adult. That needs to stop and why there needs to be a consequence. You cannot count on them to be fair--- hence why they stay in power.



DST1913 said:


> We will never know this answer with 100% certainty. Some people depending on the day are just fed up. I mean the day it happened to me I was 2 secs from going down there a yelling. I swore if the kids were there the next day I would talk to them (nicely) about yelling so loud
> 
> I do think there will eventually be a law passed about filming people without their consent.  In a lot of states taping phone conversations is not permitted so as these cases become more prevalent I'm sure something is going to be passed and these people will begin suing for harassment, "pain and suffering" and loss of wages. It's only a matter of time


----------



## LadyRaider

I haven't called the police on purpose in my whole life. Who calls the police?

(I did accidentally call the police back in the old dial up modem days. My mom's area code was 912, and I misdialed. Then I got on the internet, so the police couldn't call and confirm nothing was wrong. A really cute officer showed up at my door.)


----------



## Southernbella.

She lied, of course. She actually did call.


----------



## FemmeCreole

DST1913 said:


> I have a few questions about this and an unpopular opinion.
> 
> 1. Was the girl in front of her own building she lived in?
> 2. Did the woman actually call? Or was she pretending? In all the videos I saw no actual cop showed up so what is the deal? Did she only call to ask about a permit and not for them to actually show up?
> 
> Now to my unpopular opinion.....as a New Yorker kids selling water, people selling fruit, nutcrackers (mixed alcoholic drinks) etc.. is common.  I have worked from home and had kids yelling for hours at the top of their lungs selling water under my window.  IT IS ANNOYING!!! I hate it. I've never called police on them but I have cursed them out in my head and wanted them to go away. I couldnt take phone calls or anything.  If we are to believe her story this sounds like what was going on, she went downstairs to confront/tell them to shut up and it escalated. The internet can be a great place but it can also ruin your life in a matter of 24hrs without all the facts.  Although I would never call police on the kids (not sure its even confirmed she did)but this could have easily been me asking the kids to keep it down and they get indignant and it escalates to me cussing them out on camera and the internet sees.


She called. The recording was released.


----------



## Atthatday

Misuse of 911 is prosecutable. This non-human beast actually utilized 911 for a NON-emergency call AND there is proof. I never doubted that she called the police, but I assumed it was a non-emergency number.  

She deserves EVERYTHING that she gets, and then some. Karma is a beast!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

So far boycotting and messing up the money produce the fastest results on these offenders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

There were a couple good Articles on the Opinion Page of the Hu.ff Post about the major Historical Role WW in White Supremacy played in keeping White Supremacy alive in this country.

Both opinion writers discussed the roles: KellyAnne, Sarah, Kristen & Ivan.ka are all play in furthering the face and the cause of White Supremacy.

Aiding in the crafting of policies and programs to keep Black & Brown people disenfranchised .

They even discussed during the Sufferage Movement, how WW intentionally wrote things to exclude BW from the movement.


----------



## vevster

CurlyNiquee said:


> I must say...the boycott and dragging of PermitPatty warms the cold crevices of my heart.


I love the corporate response!!!!  #zerotolerance


----------



## vevster

gimbap said:


> You know you're a miserable ***** if you call the police on an 8 YEAR OLD for selling water. What the hell. What next, calling the police on girl scouts for selling cookies?


Only the black ones.


----------



## vevster

Shula said:


> Can't remember where I read it but a black person pointed out that white folks would cut my off their own legs just to keep us from winning a race.



I have great video of my niece literally winning a race.. She left them in the DUST.


----------



## vevster

GreenEyedJen said:


> The woman resigned her position in the company. Don’t know if it matters, since she is the founder.


She resigned so she could sneak back in at a later date.


----------



## LadyRaider

IDareT'sHair said:


> There were a couple good Articles on the Opinion Page of the Hu.ff Post about the major Historical Role WW in White Supremacy played in keeping White Supremacy alive in this country.
> 
> Both opinion writers discussed the roles: KellyAnne, Sarah, Kristen & Ivan.ka are all play in furthering the face and the cause of White Supremacy.
> 
> Aiding in the crafting of policies and programs to keep Black & Brown people disenfranchised .
> 
> They even discussed during the Sufferage Movement, how WW intentionally wrote things to exclude BW from the movement.


White women are a mixed bag. You know that amount - 52% of white women who voted for Trump? That's probably the right percentage of bad ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LadyRaider said:


> *White women are a mixed bag.* You know that amount - 52% of white women who voted for Trump? That's probably the right percentage of bad ones.


I told a group of HS seniors, if it came down to "picking a side" they will always pick the _white side _(a lesson I hope they never forget).  

As I mentioned up thread, during the sufferage movement, even though WW were fighting for their "rights" they systematically incorporated language to keep BW from obtaining the same rights they were trying to achieve.


----------



## LadyRaider

IDareT'sHair said:


> I told a group of HS seniors, if it came down to "picking a side" they will always pick the _white side _(a lesson I hope they never forget).
> 
> As I mentioned up thread, during the sufferage movement, even though WW were fighting for their "rights" they systematically incorporated language to keep BW from obtaining the same rights they were trying to achieve.



All other "minorities" are like that. When the going gets really tough, gays and white women can simply fade into the regular white populace.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@LadyRaider 
Okay.  

Personally, I don't care for them or their tactics (as a whole) and yes, I do group them all together.

In my experience on the Corporate level, there is always some kind of underhanded, backhanded stuff going on with them behind the scenes as they try to advance themselves.

In my experience, they tend to try to play the victim role or the patronizing fake, phony overly concerned/interested role, so they can find out what you know.

I've watched plenty of BW know twice as much as them, and watch them advance over the black women that are often too generous with their knowledge, too overly friendly with them and sharing too much of their personal business and intellectual capital with them.

Glad that hasn't been your experience.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LadyRaider
> Okay.
> 
> Personally, I don't care for them or their tactics (as a whole) and yes, I do group them all together.
> 
> In my experience on the Corporate level, there is always some kind of underhanded, backhanded stuff going on with them behind the scenes as they try to advance themselves.
> 
> In my experience, they tend to try to play the victim role or the patronizing fake, phony overly concerned/interested role, so they can find out what you know.
> 
> I've watched plenty of BW know twice as much as them, and watch them advance over the black women that are often too generous with their knowledge, too overly friendly with them and sharing too much of their personal business and intellectual capital with them.
> 
> Glad that hasn't been your experience.




  I have three supposed liberal WW on my dissertation committee...  I know better than to trust any one of them.  I just write and keep my head down.  I don't tell them spit!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HappilyLiberal said:


> I have three supposed liberal WW on my dissertation committee...  *I know better than to trust any one of them.  I just write and keep my head down.  I don't tell them spit!*


@HappilyLiberal
Smart Sista!  They try to soak up all your knowledge.

And most of them are dumb as a box of rocks and have just gotten over their entire lives/careers simply by being white.

Two _Senior Executive Bulldogs_ that were suppose to be Big-Ballers/ Shot Callers - had folks runnin' scurrrd, why were both of them, at separate times, different instances and circumstances Busted behind closed doors crying when they couldn't get their way or when someone black challenged them on their mess?

They suddenly were the "victims" knowing both of them were chewing on glass on a daily.

They can miss me with that mess they pull.

Back on Topic:  I can see that Kristen, KellyAnne, Sarah, I/vanka and that new SCOTUS nominee pulling that same mess.

White Tears are real.


----------



## Laela

They're gonna start training the dispatchers to say _ "9-1-1, Are you white?"_ like in that In Living Color college spoof... 

Thankfully, their efforts at bolded is failing because its all backfiring on the callers...



Zaynab said:


> I a*m seriously beginning to think white people are calling the cops on hopes a confrontation will ensue and the cops will shoot. *I can't think of any reason to just keep calling the police on black people for no reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So now a WW calls Police on Black Female Lawmaker (State Rep) Canvassing in Ore.gon.......

WW said the thought BW was going door-to-door taking/making notes on who was home & who wasn't to come back and rob the houses.

Seriously? This Trumpism White Fear is getting old.


----------



## Petal26

IDareT'sHair said:


> So now a WW calls Police on Black Female Lawmaker (State Rep) Canvassing in Ore.gon.......
> 
> WW said the thought BW was going door-to-door taking/making notes on who was home & who wasn't to come back and rob the houses.
> 
> Seriously? This Trumpism White Fear is getting old.


Holy   They are so inventive with this stuff.   Fear is making them have full on hallucinations.


----------

